# Need help unsuccessful rehoming



## Lauren Lewis (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello I sold my two dogs yesterday it was a very heartbreaking decision for me and my husband and the people who took them seemed really nice and genuine. Today they have not been replying and out of gut instinct I looked online and they have put one of the dogs up for sale for more than double what they paid. It was agreed that if they did have them they have to stay together and keep both they promised this would be the case. Where do I stand in getting my dogs back. Thank you


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have a written agreement/contract with these people?

If not, I don't believe there is anything you can do.

As far as the law is concerned, you sold the dogs willingly and money changed hands.

The dogs no longer belong to you and you have no control over what happens to them now, other than buying back the dog advertised, at the asking price.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Why did you sell them in the first place? and what breeds are they? 

I am not sure on the legalities, but unless you offer to buy them back then I am not sure it is within your control if you willingly sold them along. 

This is why in the event you ever need to rehome a dog, it should be done through more reputable channels. For example, your dogs breed club and/or a reputable rescue. They will thoroughly vet the owners prior to re-homing. Finding the dogs an excellent home takes priority over the exchange of money.


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

I think all you can do at this point is offer to "buy it/them back" and find another home for them. I know that sounds awful and it must be so heartbreaking to see but I'm not sure there's anything else you can do. I'm so sorry that they've not been honest with you


----------



## Lauren Lewis (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi thank you for your replies we sold them due to constantly being at work and having young children they just weren't getting the time and attention they needed and deserved. They saw how heartbroken we were, we were in tears. We have offered to buy them back and they won't let us.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lauren Lewis said:


> Hi thank you for your replies we sold them due to constantly being at work and having young children they just weren't getting the time and attention they needed and deserved. They saw how heartbroken we were, we were in tears. We have offered to buy them back and they won't let us.


Can you negotiate with them? but if you get the dogs back, will they be moved on again by yourselves anyway?

Breed wise I am guessing they are something desirable......


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

What Breed are they?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweety said:


> What Breed are they?


I'm going to guess French Bulldogs.....


----------



## Lauren Lewis (Oct 7, 2017)

No we said we would get them back and keep them and just have to work time and work out from there. One is a golden retriever and the other is a chorkie


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lauren Lewis said:


> No we said we would get them back and keep them and just have to work time and work out from there. One is a golden retriever and the other is a chorkie


Ok. Have they said why they won't let you buy the dogs back?


----------



## Lauren Lewis (Oct 7, 2017)

labradrk said:


> Ok. Have they said why they won't let you buy the dogs back?


Yes they said we can't have them back and they are keeping them both now. How are we supposed to believe that


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

If you received money for the dogs there is little you can do. It was a legal transaction and you are dependent on their good will.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lauren Lewis said:


> Yes they said we can't have them back and they are keeping them both now. How are we supposed to believe that


In that case I don't think there is anything you can do. You did sell the dogs to them, if they say they are no longer for sale then that's it really.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a very sad situation and it is obvious you're upset by what has happened.

Unfortunately, if you advertise a dog for sale and you sell to someone answering that ad, then, in effect, you are letting your dog go to strangers.

People will lie about why they want to buy a dog but, often, if the dog is being sold cheap, they see a chance to make some money.

If these people will not allow you to buy the dogs back, there really is nothing you can do.


----------



## Lauren Lewis (Oct 7, 2017)

Just absolutely devastated


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It is a real shame and I do feel for you but ... maybe see it as a lesson learnt?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lauren Lewis said:


> Just absolutely devastated


Can you still find the advertisement and is it still active? If it is, is there someone who can enquire and possibly do a third party purchase on your behalf, no one else needs to know do they if you get the jest.


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Can you still find the advertisement and is it still active? If it is, is there someone who can enquire and possibly do a third party purchase on your behalf, no one else needs to know do they if you get the jest.


This would be my suggestion too, ask a family member or friend to pose as a buyer and get them back that way. I hope you find a way


----------

